# Grinder help please !!!



## Ah Espresso (May 15, 2013)

Hi

Just when I thought I had it all worked out .......

As this is the beginning of my journey to make better coffee I was going to start with an aero press and pair this with a Eureka Mignon but from various bits I have read, the Mignon would not be an easy machine to change grinds between aero press suitability and espresso if I decide to get a full blown espresso machine.

Would I be better to buy either a cheaper electric or even manual grinder to start with for use with the aero press and buy a dedicated grinder for espresso as and when I venture down that road ?

If this is the case, can you please advise a good grinder suitable for the aero press only.

Thanks

Vince


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Manual grinder should be fine for Aeropress. I've got a Mignon for espresso and a Hario Slim for french/Aeropress. Takes about a 45 secs or so to do a shot's worth.


----------

